# تعرف على المعادن....



## weldit (5 يونيو 2006)

*Things to know about metals*

يعطيكم العافية يا اخوان

هذه مشاركة بسيطة مني

تعرف على المعادن


----------



## محمد حمزه (5 يونيو 2006)

شكرا يا weldit على مشاركتك اللي أبدا مش بسيطة .... بل غالية جدا ........ جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد حمزه (24 يونيو 2006)

*المعادن*

هذا الملف باللغة العربية عن المعادن:


----------



## البرنس_2010 (15 يناير 2007)

اشكرك على هذه الموضوعات المفيدة وارجو الإفادة بعلومات عن المعالجات الحرارية واللحام


----------



## علاء الهدي (16 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## saleem1975 (20 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (20 فبراير 2007)

ربنا يكرمك على المواضيع الجميله دى


----------



## do_dy (8 مارس 2007)

ربنا يخليك وارجو الإفادة بعلومات عن composite material


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (31 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور
وجزاك الله خيرا 
وارجو الإفادة في موضوع 
brinel hardness test
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (15 مايو 2007)

شكر خاص للعضو المميز بموضوعاته


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (15 مايو 2007)

شكرا للاضافة م/محمد حمزة


----------



## عكبرة (17 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخي المهندس العزيز المميز في موضوعاته


----------



## mraheem2004 (9 يوليو 2007)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## عماميد (31 أغسطس 2010)

أشكركم على الملف المفيد في وعلى الصور القيمة


----------



## محايد (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*موضوع جميل جدا ومفيد 
يوجد typo ...الكلمة الصحيحة هي
Pseudochromatic​*


----------



## محايد (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



أكرم كيلاني قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووور
> وجزاك الله خيرا
> وارجو الإفادة في موضوع
> brinel hardness test
> ولكم جزيل الشكر



*كتبت عن هذا الموضوع قبل 5 اعوام
آمل ان يكون فيه ما تريد

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t11092.html


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (2 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يكرمك يا أخونا محمد حمزة على المرفق.​


----------



## emadeldein (10 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------

